# Is this normal breathing?



## Fionagirl (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi
Pepsi has always been breathing like this, but a friend saw him and said it did not look right?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It does look as if your budgie is breathing heavily in that video.

Have you had Pepsi into the Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

In the meantime, until you can get Pepsi to your Avian Vet, to help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

Using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies is a great way to help ease breathing problems.*


----------



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

Apart from what is said from Faerybee and i d say you to do so the eycalyptus thing or other herbals , see if something stresses him frequently or if something new was recently added to his diet .. does he eat drink and look active ? For how long you have him , maybe new environment , usually it takes weeks to become comfortable .. Avian vet is good advice though just in case ..

Sorry english 😜

HelloWorld


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee, it does look as if his breathing is a bit labored. A check up by an avian vet would be best.


----------

